

Why you shouldn’t be a Javascript Developer - jpescada
http://blog.joaopescada.com/article/why-you-shouldnt-be-a-javascript-developer/

======
gkoberger
I oftentimes avoid working with people who describe themselves as a
[Rails|JavaScript|Python|etc] developer, for a few reasons.

First, when you're a [language] programmer, every problem is solved with
[language]. If there was one language that was perfect for everything, we'd
just name it "programming" and be done with this whole debate.

Secondly, and more importantly, I've never worked on a website or app where
only one language or technology was used -- and that's completely ignoring the
importance of skills like design, usability, product management, databases,
etc.

One-language-programmers tend to have a "that's not my job" approach to
anything that isn't their language, meaning code from them often isn't wired
up or well designed or whatever.

(Naturally, there are some amazing one-language-programmers out there, however
my experience tends to be the opposite.)

~~~
fat0wl
yea its mostly the interviewers who ruin this mentality. I'm currently
programming a few languages at work (js, Java, using a bunch of other tools)
and unfortunately when I apply for my next job they're not gonna believe I did
_anything_ other than my job title. Bigger companies aren't so hung up on this
thank god but a lot of the startups and mid-size companies are.

~~~
frostmatthew
> when I apply for my next job they're not gonna believe I did anything other
> than my job title

If you feel that's the case it's probably worth asking for a title change.

~~~
fat0wl
hmmm that's true. The issue is I'm a "Front-End Developer" but front-end in
this case means... anything above DSL. So I work on Java / model building
tools / deployment scripts / js / css / html. In lots of dev circles the
annoying-ass recruiters seem to think if you work on front-end or UI it means
you can't code. I used to be a full-stack RoR dev so now the notion that I
might get pigeon-holed is scary to say the least, since I've only been doing
increasingly more technical work every step of my career.

My workplace (I'm a "consultant" at an international corp) is politically
complicated enough that I think it may just best to just try to explain it
when the time comes lol.

~~~
aurelianito
Just put "Developer" as your title in your CV. When (if) someone asks you
about it, then tell him/her.

------
skizm
You should probably just be whatever sort of developer gets you the job. If
someone posted a listing for a "JavaScript Engineer", they probably don't know
the difference between a good programmer who happens to have used JS for a
while and someone who exclusively uses JS. So what the hell, go ahead and call
me a JavaScript engineer if it helps you sleep better and justify hiring me to
whoever you report to.

------
krrishd
Your whole argument about buzzwords is unfortunately contradicted by the
linkbaity title. One goes in to the article expecting some flaw in Javascript,
instead to find out that the topic is _waaay_ broader. Both the use of
buzzwords and linkbait titles are pretty similar....

------
adamconroy
I agree with the main point but disagree with the often regurgitated utopia of
choosing the right platform/language to fit the problem. That has never been
an option in my experience, and even it was an option there would be multiple
equally good choices available. The ultimate decision on what choice to make
will be influenced by many other factors, team skills, experience,
availability of talent, long term strategy, risk....

~~~
pjmlp
It is no utopia, it is how I work.

In our consulting company everyone is polyglot and we tend to assemble teams
based on the technologies requested by the customer on the RFPs.

It is quite natural that the technology stack completely changes between
projects.

~~~
adamconroy
I am polyglot too but my skills are still finite. I bet you still choose from
a finite set of technologies rather than the best tool for the job. Otherwise
you are playing with your clients money, and you can't really know a tool is
right for the job unless you have some experience.

~~~
pjmlp
Clients get to choose the technology not we.

That is why many projects have a ramp up phase for the developers new to the
technologies being asked.

~~~
adamconroy
Funny. Haven't you just proved the point you were arguing against? I said that
being able to choose the right tool for the job is not something that happens
in practice,you disagreed and then later you say the "the clients get to
choose the technology not we".

------
frostmatthew
I agree with the premise that one shouldn't associate their title with a
specific technology but I stopped reading when the author suggested Java
doesn't make the short list of employable skills/technologies.

------
pknight
Why shouldn't skill associations change as rapidly as technology, if not
faster? It's not like you permanently pigeonhole yourself if you call yourself
a javascript engineer.

Having said that, javascript is pretty ubiquitous now and it only seems to be
growing. I wonder what the odds are of it being replaced, given how slow the
specifications evolve. Is there any reason to think it won't be here to stay
for a long time?

------
scotty79
It pays to present yourself as a JavaScript developer to a company that's
looking for a javascript developer. You should hardly mention any other
technology you are proficient with. Once I got rejected from javascript
developer recruitmetn process mostly for reminiscing fondly about my
expeirience with C#

------
BigBalli
I see your point, I do the same for myself, but it cannot be applied to
everyone. Actually, for most developers, this isn't actionable advice. Many
brands post jobs looking for specific players to join their team. Someone who
can whip up some ruby or node.js easily (but not solidly) will be useless.

------
r0ash
I believe there is a difference between tagging & thinking yourself to
particular technology.

I agree that being programmer we should not _think_ that we are .Net or PHP or
Javascript or XYZ Programmer, rather we should have confidence in our
developerness with "loose coupling".

Being interviewer I would personally judge if the person is master in
particular technology, if he/she is I would conclude that, he/she could code
anything using any technology and it has been proven in my case.

------
anotherfadjs
Too bad college graduates are leaving college like indoctrinated
Haskell/Scala/Python drones. No one wonder China and India are leaving us far
behind in terms of technology. Western colleges have been infected by
teachers/professors with a programming language as religion.

~~~
codygman
Haskell, Scala, and Python drones? I've never heard of those before. Could you
expand on your point please?

